# Job Opening at Day Break Marina



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We are currently looking to hire a forklift driver as well as a dockhand. Please call the marina 850-434-9022 for more information if interested.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I always thought it would be fun to work in a Marina. 

I sure like hanging in them, for any reason.

I drove fork lifts on the New Orleans Mississippi River; Orange Street Wharf, 1990 - 1991, after it burned, during the clean-up of the ship load of melted Aluminium.

And then many other fork lift temp jobs.
I am now employed however.

Happy Hunting for an awesome employee.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tom, you should have bought that one down on Orange Beach. Then you could "hang" all day long!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I remember when a worked as the Forklift driver at Day Break Marina many moons ago. It was a lot of fun. The scariest boat I lifted was a 15 ft Jon boat. Those were the days.
I'd do it again if the pay was right.

Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

